# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  أورام المخ Brain Tumors

## mylife079

أورام المخ Brain Tumors





‏ورم المخ هو أي نمو لخلايا غير طبيعية بالمخ أو بالجمجمة. وقد تكون أورام المخ خبيثة (أي سرطانية وقابلة للانتشار) أو حميدة (يرجح أن تنتشر). وأورام المخ من أي نوع تكون خطيرة لأن الورم النامي بالمخ لا يشترط أن ينمو إلى حجم كبير للغاية حتى يبدأ في الضغط على باقي أجزاء المخ وتلافها . 

‏وهناك فئتان من أورام المخ السرطانية: الأورام الابتدائية والأورام الثانوية. تبدأ الأورام الابتدائية في داخل نسيج المخ. أما أورام المخ الثانوية فإنها سرطانات تبدأ في أعضاء أخرى أهمها الرئة أو الثدي، ثم تنتشر نحو المخ. وأورام المخ الثانوية أكثر شيوعا من الأورام الابتدائية وتحدث لدى 25% من المصابين بسرطانات في أجزاء أخرى من الجسم. 

‏وتصيب أورام المخ كلا الجنسين وقد تحدث في أي عمر، برغم أن الأورام الثانية أكثر شيوعا في المراحل المتأخرة من العمر، عندما تزداد احتمالات الإصابة بأي نوع من أنواع السرطان. 

‏الأعراض 

‏بعض أورام المخ تكتشف عندما تكون لا تزال صغيرة الحجم حيث تسبب تشنجات صرعية أو نزيفا . وأغلبها لا يسبب أعراضا إلى أن ينمو إلى حجم كبير بدرجة كافية للضغط على أنسجة المخ المجاورة ويتسبب في خلل مثل ضعف أحد الذراعين أو الساقين أو ‏صعوبة في الكلام. 

‏وفي بعض الأحيان تكون الأعراض الوحيدة لورم المخ الإحساس بصداع، سببه زيادة الضغط بداخل الجمجمة. والصداع لدى شخص لم يكن من قبل يشعر بصداع قد يكون علامة تحذيرية. 
‏وفي أحوال نادرة، يحدث تغير في الشخصية لا مبرر له فيكون ذلك أولى علامات الإصابة بورم في المخ. 
‏
خيارات العلاج 

‏إذا لم تعالج أورام المخ ، فإنها قد تؤدي إلى تلف دائم بالمخ، وهناك أنواع عديدة منها تؤدي إلى الوفاة الحتمية برغم بذل أقصى الجهود الممكنة في علاجها. أما بالنسبة للأورام الحميدة وكذلك بعض الأورام الخبيثة، فإن الاكتشاف المبكر والعلاج يقدمان أفضل فرص الشفاء. 

‏وسوف يجري طبيبك أثناء بحثه عن ورم بالمخ عدة اختبارات تشخيصية متنوعة، منها الأشعة المقطعية بالحاسب الآلي أو التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي ، وهو أسلوب يتم فيه التقاط صور للمخ وتحديد حجم وموقع أي ورم به. ولما كانت أورام المخ الثانوية تنشأ أساسا من سرطانات أصابت أعضاء أخرى بالجسم، فقد تحتاج كذلك لفحوصات بالأشعة لباقي أجزاء جسدك. 

‏وإذا عزم الأطباء على إجراء جراحة، فإن الأمر قد يتطلب كذلك أشعة على الأوعية الدموية بالمخ لمزيد من تقييم حجم وموقع الورم. وتبعا لما سيجد الطبيب، قد تتم إحالتك إلى ‏أخصائي أعصاب، أو أورام أو جراح مخ وأعصاب .

‏قد تحقق الجراحة التي تجرى بهدف استئصال بعض الأورام الحميدة أو الخبيثة النجاح. غير أنه إذا لم يتمكن الجراح من استئصال الورم بالكامل نظرا لالتصاقه بأجزاء حيوية من المخ، فإن النكسة تكون أمرا وارد الاحتمال. وحتى إذا لم يكن في الإمكان استئصال الورم بالكامل أو علاجه، فقد يكون من الممكن أحيانا استئصال جزء منه بهدف الإقلال من الضغط وتخفيف الأعراض. هنالك " الجراحة بمساعدة الحاسب الآلي " التي عملت على الارتقاء بقدرة الجراحين على استئصال الأورام العميقة بداخل المخ والتي كان من المستحيل فيما مضى الوصول إليها. 
‏
قد يلجأ المعالجون أيضا للعلاج ‏الإشعاعي أو العلاج الكيميائي . وقد يعطى المريض عقاقير الكورتيزون للإقلال من تورم أنسجة المخ، وكذلك عقاقير مضادة للتشنجات والتي تخفف من نوبات التشنج الصرعي المرتبطة بنموالورم. 

‏وتجرى حاليا دراسات لمعرفة ما إذا كانت العقاقير المقاومة للسرطان أو الأسطوانات المشعة التي توضع مباشرة بداخل الورم أكثر فعالية أم لا. فإذا كان الورم قد انتشر في جميع أرجاء الجسم، أو إذا لم يمكن شفاء الورم الخبيث ‏بالجراحة والعقاقير، فإن الجهود الآن صارت موجهة نحو تخفيف الأعراض وتوفير الراحة للمريض.

----------


## M7MD

*الله يبعدنا عنا المرض 
و يشفي مل المصابين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## باريسيا

مثل ضعف أحد الذراعين أو الساقين أو ‏صعوبة في الكلام. 

‏وفي بعض الأحيان تكون الأعراض الوحيدة لورم المخ الإحساس بصداع، سببه زيادة الضغط بداخل الجمجمة. والصداع لدى شخص لم يكن من قبل يشعر بصداع قد يكون علامة تحذيرية. 
‏وفي أحوال نادرة، يحدث تغير في الشخصية لا مبرر له فيكون ذلك أولى علامات الإصابة بورم في المخ. 
‏









يعطيك العافيه اخي محمد على الموضوع 

المفروض الكل يكون عنده خبر بالعوارض وشو يكون العلاج او جزاء من العلاج 

والفوارق بين الحميد والخبيث 

ننتظر جديدك

----------

